# Kings @ Raptors, Jan. 5th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>

















*Sacramento Kings* (20-9) @ *Toronto Raptors* (11-21)
January 5th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
The Score






































*Mike Bibby, Doug Christie, Peja Stojakovic, Chris Webber, Brad Miller*





































*Rafer Alston, Morris Peterson, Eric Williams, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*</center>


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

does anyone know who's playing backup pg duties for SAC?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings board game thread :wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> does anyone know who's playing backup pg duties for SAC?


Christie slides over to PG and Mo Evans or Kevin Martin plays SG.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Are we sure Hoffa is starting?
I hope so, if the refs let them play, him and Miller will battle big time, it will be great


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Hopefully the refs have lax whistles and Hoffa doesn't get into foul trouble early tonight.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm pretty sure Hoffa will start, hopefully he can contribute tonight, we'll need him big time.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Kings played yesterday against the Knicks, hopefully we can take advantage of that nice and early.


----------



## McFurious (Mar 25, 2004)

I will be at this game everyone hopfully the raps can pull an upset. And if Mitchell pulls Hoffa early i will be the first to start giving him hell. I'll be seating in the 100's looking forward to it.

Lets go Raptors!!!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

By far our biggest challege during this homestand and would be huge if we could win


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah we got an easy few games coming up, this would be a big lift.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

We Gots To Win This Game Big Time Man. We Have To Get This Oppurtinaty To Win All Those Home Games.

Huffa Needs To Stay Outta Foul Trouble This Time, Cuz I Dont Wanna See Loren Woods Face Anymore.. I Just Hate Him, And Remeber How He Played vs. Kings Last Game, When They Played At S-Town. Yeah, Huffa Gotta Stay Outta Foul Trouble.. And Lets See If He Can Get Brad Miller Early Tech  

We Have To Start The Game With Energy, Like Last Game...

*...Let's Go Raptors! It's All You...*


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Why cant they leave i guy in until he fouls out
That dont usually put him back in anyways
So if he does have say 3 early, let him play until he gets 5 and then if it is still early take him out
but play him we have enough guys who can play the 5 anyways
I never understood that


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I love this 4/5 matchup.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

bosh needs to be really agressive. no way c webb can stay with him off the dribble with his gimpy knee. 

hoffa needs to to relax and wait until later than 2 minutes in to institute the no-layup rule.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

A win will be huge, will give tremendous confidence to the team and they possibly sweep the home stand and gain more confidence as a team to get back into playoff contention for the last seed, hopefully good enough to leap frogg the Nets.

Sure we want a high draft pick but we gotta be competitive to keep our fan base attendence is falling we need tio stabilize it back into 17,000 on a consistant basis.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Raptors are playing very good so far. Getting a little jipped with the officiating but our aggresiveness is really starting to pay off. CB4 off to another hot start, taking control of the game. Plus we have the lead.

Let's see if we can keep this up...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

29-23 Raptors after one... should have been a bigger lead but messed up on the last set. Oh well, at least we have the lead. A win tonight would be huge.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Jalen Rose is really feelin it, 12 off the bench. Raps up by 10.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Boo this team... playing like gahbage recently and the game is tied... scracht that, Raps leading by two again... still though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Man... two botched alley oops by Rafer... that's harsh.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Rafer can absolutely not throw a lob pass, just missed a highlight with bosh


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Yes! Raptors on a 9-0 run to enter halftime with a 49-40 lead...

The toughest quarter for us is up ahead. I think if we win the 3rd then the game is ours.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

We have struggled a lot since Sacramento went into that zone, Bosh especially. He needs to get back into the flow of the game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

63 - 50 Raptors with 3:33 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

71-56 Raptors after 3 quarters.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

GREAT game being played so far, at the end of 3 the Raptors lead by 15, 71-56!

We've been getting a lot of good looks and even taking good shots... but a lot of them have just rimmed out. And we're STILL leading by 15. The Kings are looking like crap out there.

And Chris Bosh is the MAN. :yes:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Put Hoffa Back IN! He and Bosh make a great Frontcourt combo... Bosh 20 points Hoffa 13 Boards... and He has played only 19 so far...

People say bad things about Alston but he's our best player right now.. Better than Bosh... Man 13 assists! SICK!

Raptors playing a lot better and will take tis game home!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't say many bad things about Rafer, period. People have only been ragging on him this game for those blown alley-oops, which is nothing really. The rimmed-out shots were out of his control. He's played a great game.

Bosh comes out of the game, Hoffa already out, and the Raptors getting KILLED on the interior and especially on rebounding.  time out Toronto.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And who'da thunk it? Araujo (now Bosh) is back in the game. :laugh:


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF... we are getting killed there without Hoffa! Put he back in! or even Marshall... But DO SOMETHING! The kings are back intyo teh game...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

BS CALL... HE DIDN'T HAVE FULL CONTORL OF THE BALL, THAT WASN'T A TRAVEL!

UGH.... Raptors only up by 5.... I think I may have spoke too soon.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow... these refs are relentless... and the Raptors will not get a break! We've been flat-out outplaying the Kings, the only reason this is even close is because of FT attempts.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

6:00 left, 5 point lead... can we hold them off the rest of the way?


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Araujo got in... Got a Offensive board... missed the lay-up that followed the board and made a foul... Guess what happens... He's back out... WTF! It's game time... let him do the 6 fouls if necessary!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

WTF is up with Sam Mitchells lineup

If the Raptors lose, this loss will be on his head


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Put Hoffa or Marshall back in! We just can't finish games... it's AMAZING!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The lack of respect the Raps are getting from officials is ABSURD. The Kings are going to the line by not doing anything at all!

And Milt Palacio has no place on the court in the 4th quarter. Good thing Rafer's back in..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Kings are getting away with murder here...

However, gotta hand it to their defense, they've really stepped it up in the 4th. Mike Bibby is killing us. Raptors lead by 5.


Update: C-Webb just fouled out. With the way he's been shooting, I was kinda hoping he'd stay lol.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

CHRIS BOSH! RIGHT BETWEEN THE EYES!


And now Peja turns it over... momentum going back in our favour!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHA I've NEVER seen the Kings get so much respect from the refs in my life! :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

CHRIS BOSH!!!! REBOUND!!!

Matt Bonner ****ed up hard but CB4 bailed him and the Raptors out. He's just the greatest.



Well not the greatest free throw shooter :laugh: but he just about saved the game for the Raps.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors WIN!!! It got much closer than it should have but we showed that we are capable of closing a game out, which is a great sign.

CB4 with 23 & 13 - second straight 20+/10+ game. JNice called it that he'd explode once VC got traded, and he's been performing.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Back to back wins now, after leading by 18 at one point, I was more relieved than anything about this one.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Bosh is really playing with confidence, and is coming into his own much faster than I anticipated


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Back to back wins now, after leading by 18 at one point, I was more relieved than anything about this one.


ya same this isnt a good win but hey a wins a win so i'll take it


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I'am a be honest I didn't think we would win this game tonight good game for Bosh good game for mopete has anybody noticed that bosh jumper is starting to look real good right now if he could be consistant with it then he could really be the type of guy we all were expecting of him


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> I'am a be honest I didn't think we would win this game tonight good game for Bosh good game for mopete has anybody noticed that bosh jumper is starting to look real good right now if he could be consistant with it then he could really be the type of guy we all were expecting of him


ya he is improving all aspects of his game he even said he was going to work on his hands and you can see the improvement already IMO


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris has been playing some good basketball of late.
He's been averaging 17.6 points and 8.7 rebounds in his last 7 games.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Bosh has been playing real well as of late I hope that these last couple of games isnt just a fluke


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

How about Arujo 14 rbs in 20 mins?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Chris has been playing some good basketball of late.
> He's been averaging 17.6 points and 8.7 rebounds in his last 7 games.


true superstar in the making.

IBigetaheadofmyself


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The Raptors weren't lucky to win this one. I thought they earned it. The Kings weren't playing well and we took advantage. Towards the end of the game there were some very questionable calls by the officials, not the least of which was the incident where Bibby threw his headband and the refs let him walk, when he came-back and almost killed us in the last minute of the game afterwards.

I don't like the combination of Marshall and Bonner. They don't compliment each other at all. It's like having two small forwards on together, plus who is actually playing small forward. They have a lot of heart but defensively they are too loose. When we get into skids in the third and early fourth quarters, often times it is those two on the inside struggling to defend for us.


Big-it-up for Hoffa tonight, who was incredible. Best game of his NBA career thus far, IMO. I usually don't like dirty play but he really agitated Miller tonight. His elbow to Miller's underarm was vicious! Some have accused Hoffa of playing dirty only against smaller players (like Bibby, who he put moving-screens on about twice this game and was close to splattering him on both occasions) but Hoffa wasn't afraid of Mihm, Miller, etc.. He has nerve to do what he is doing and we need that type of edge to our team. Look how good Seattle is doing with Danny Fortson, who is essential to their early-season success. There is a place in the league for players like Hoffa--talented and tough, with an edge and unpredictability to their game.

Hoffa had seven offensive rebounds tonight, the same number of defensive rebounds, and he _did_ block a shot, too. He did it all in just 19 minutes of playing time to boot. His shooting was better than his percentage would tell you, but he was looking a little too hard for offense. That one-handed putback he missed in the early first was prime, too. I remember scouts telling us he didn't have any ups when we drafted him. Either he's in better condition physically, or they just didn't want to look at him that way. Hoffa has athleticism after all.

Another superstar-type game for C4. I wasn't sure how he would play tonight, but with the total absence of Peja and Webber, and to some extent Christie, Bosh was able to have a dominant performance. He scored 23 points on 16 shots, and he missed some free-throws, too. That is stellar efficiency. His two blocks (one counted) late in the game were ferocious, too. When he plays well defensively he usually has a great game on the other end. The reverse of that isn't always true. Strength and effort on both ends throughout the game is something that he will have to develop over time.

Somehow Rafer went 2-13 from the field tonight but it wasn't noticeable. His shots were mostly in the flow of the offense and while he wasn't hitting shots, he wasn't disrupting us as much as he could've (and has in the past). As a result he shared the rock and protected the ball to the tune of a 10:1 assist-to-turnover ratio. Outstanding.

What wasn't so outstanding was his defense on Bibby. Mike ran Rafer out of his shoes tonight and shot the lights-out. Rafer is normally a reliable defensive player but he was exposed a bit tonight. We could've used Milt Palacio's defense on Bibby late, but I was happy that Sam resisted the temptation. Milt is a liability on the floor when the game is on the line.

Mo Pete didn't have his best game of the season but he did well for himself. He was active on both ends and did a good job making sure Christie, Peja, Evans and Martin, whoever he was guarding at any given time, couldn't make a big impact.

What was up with Peja tonight? Some bad cabbage rolls in Toronto, maybe? There was a big Serb following at the game tonight from what I could see in the crowd and Peja was a ghost. He started the game strong and quickly took a back seat. If I was Sacramento's GM I wouldn't stop entertaining trade proposals for him. His heart was elsewhere.

Brad Miller had a lot of rebounds but 16 out of 19 were defensive and came when we were shooting badly. He allowed Araujo to grab seven offensive boards so he obviously wasn't doing as good a job on his glass as it would seem. Still, I hate that big men set new career-highs against us all the time. Somehow we managed to lose the battle of the boards despite pulling-down what could be a season-high 54. Frustrating.

Donyell Marshall continues to struggle. If Babcock is looking to wait to trade him at the deadline, it might be at the expense of our team. He is in a major slump right now and flipping him to an underachieving team like Minnesota or Utah or somebody right now might get us something nice in return. I hate to see him underperforming.

Loren Woods was MIA, again. Good thing Bosh was a monster tonight, otherwise we could've been in trouble. Mitchell should really look to find minutes for Loren. He isn't tapped of potential right now. He could still be a good player and still play about the same amount of time off the bench as he did starting. Maybe he isn't earning his minutes in practice, I dunno.

M16--more like a sniper rifle with a laser scope. Kid is a marksman.

I'm going to complain about Jalen Rose right now, which I don't normally do. Jalen (and Sam) orchestrated a fourth-quarter ball domination procedure that made me irate. C4 was having one of the best games of his career and Jalen took it upon himself (or was allowed to) to dominate the ball offensively and take a lot of forced post shots. Chris was scoring easily, Jalen was yacking at the officials and getting double-teamed. Why we went to him on like four straight possessions is beyond me. Granted he has been playing well lately and has been getting to the line at the expense of a lot of frustrated young defenders, but I was ready to throw my TV if we'd lost the game as a result.

Anyways, huge win. We needed this badly. After seeing this team post-Carter I think that playoffs might not be out of the question.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

CB4 amazing!!!!!!!!!!
:yes: 
I was getting so frustrated in the fourth quarter......I hate when that happens:upset:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I think Hoffa/Yell should have been subbed in late when Sac was shooting FT's Bonner not known for rebounding.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> I'm going to complain about Jalen Rose right now, which I don't normally do. Jalen (and Sam) orchestrated a fourth-quarter ball domination procedure that made me irate. C4 was having one of the best games of his career and Jalen took it upon himself (or was allowed to) to dominate the ball offensively and take a lot of forced post shots. Chris was scoring easily, Jalen was yacking at the officials and getting double-teamed. Why we went to him on like four straight possessions is beyond me. Granted he has been playing well lately and has been getting to the line at the expense of a lot of frustrated young defenders, but I was ready to throw my TV if we'd lost the game as a result.


I'm not sure if I can agree with you on this one.
No one was getting inside, including Bosh, so Rose took it upon himself to get the ball inside and get to the line. 
Good job by him on doing so, he scored at will down there. Plus, at that period where he got the ball three or four times in a row in there, was Bosh even in the game?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> I'm not sure if I can agree with you on this one.
> No one was getting inside, including Bosh, so Rose took it upon himself to get the ball inside and get to the line.
> Good job by him on doing so, he scored at will down there. Plus, at that period where he got the ball three or four times in a row in there, was Bosh even in the game?


Bosh was there. He watched with everyone else as Rafer and Jalen ran the same isolation play at least three consecutive times. I'm not sure why we were doing that. They were doubling Jalen the instant he touched the ball in that area. Jalen would kick back out to Rafer, who would wait for the extra defender to return to his assignment, then Rafer would return the ball to Jalen.

I was happy that Rose hit those shots, but it seemed really forced to me. We only got Chris the ball for a shot once for like the first eight minutes of the quarter. I don't see the reasoning in that.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

where to start? in my humble opinion, that was the most egregious display of basketball i can remember. this game should have been a blowout- and when i say blowout, i mean of the 30+ point variety. to imagine that it very nearly came down to the final buzzer is almost impossible... but that's exactly how it happened. 

let's start with the raptors. i don't think this was "just one game"- i think there were very real indicators of things that may continue to trouble the team into the future. for one, i think rafer alston has lost his knack for running a team. don't get me wrong, i think rafer is still a great bargain for the MLE, but he seems to have just... lost it. i mean, his stats may not suggest that conclusion (i don't know) but his focus while on the floor is... just... misplaced. 

if i had to put it in simple terms, i just think that he isn't seeing the floor as well as he had been earlier this season. i don't know what's wrong with him but he just looks _uncomfortable_. he can't run breaks like he used to, that's fine, but i'm having trouble understanding how blind he is even in the _half court offense_. it almost seems like he's playing in fear. i think leo was doing well to say it, but how was bosh not getting touches in the fourth? 

i mean, the way the game was being played, i believe that that should fall squarely on skip. he had bosh (and others) open on the block (and elsewhere) many times and he rarely (never?) spotted him. it was like he was in his own universe. furthermore, his entry passes were stunning- either he doesn't try to slide them in _very_ available lanes or he just botches them entirely. case in point: midway through the 4th Q, he couldn't even get the ball into jalen *after* jalen had come out to the three point line to get it. what's more, it wasn't christie denying the entry pass- it was peja, with less than "aggressive" defense. 

the raptors got bailed out with a whistle in that particular instance but i almost couldn't believe- check that: i certainly couldn't believe- alston's inability to present the ball in jalen's hands. 

it's not just his entry passes that have been stunted, either: he honestly doesn't see his teammates anymore when he drives to the basket. and when he does, he sees the "wrong" ones in the sense that his available teammates in more dangerous positions on the floor are ignored. i don't know what it is, i hope it's his own version of a "sophomore slump" but alston is just not getting it done. the players aren't moving much for him, granted, but if they were, he'd probably have an even _more_ difficult time finding them. 

the late 3rd and early 4th quarters were disgusting. i mean, i kept asking myself the same question: how are we not running away with this game? marshall and bonner deserve some criticism here as there were three _consecutive_- consecutive!- free throw attempts in which the kings missed from the stripe but collected their own rebound (!!!). they scored on all three opportunities. i mean, i enjoy marshall as a person and i truly believe that bonner's one of the more valuable raptors this season, but these guys are children on the glass. they rarely have any idea where their checks are and losing one offensive rebound off of a free throw is bad enough and unacceptable- the two of them lost three *in a row*.

i'm not one to normally complain about lineups, but mitchell also dropped the ball tonight (imo). why was marshall even in the game for so long in the 4th? he was clearly getting abused on the glass and was doing very little to open the floor on the offensive end. bosh played most of the game, true (although i firmly believe he sat for too long in the 2nd), but get araujo back in the game. as a *group* we didn't play well at all tonight, i understand that, but i think we would have won this game far more comfortably if we had been more responsible on the glass. i mean, marshall and bonner on the glass isn't exactly my _worst_ nightmare, but it's pretty close.

yes, i understand they both "want the ball" as much as anyone else, and hence easily collect the rebounds that come their way over the course of the game, but they have incredible trouble with contested balls off the rim. the 4th quarter inherently features more of those "contested" situations so i'm disappointed that sam didn't go with another strategy/ lineup. 

in terms of the kings, i don't know if they've played a worse game all season (i haven't watched them at all) but they looked... hungover- seriously. did jalen take chris & the boys on the town last night? my goodness. and if they weren't hungover, they must have been dead. the entire game was an excruciating experience to view and i'm not taking those terms lightly. i mean it. 

is this how they consistently play on the back end of back-to-back road games? if so, i wouldn't wish our early season schedule on them in a million years. sure, they played last night in new york, ok, but they looked like they had played 100 nights in a row. they're either not in shape physically or not in shape mentally (or both) but i'd be going _ballistic_ if i were one of _their_ fans.

and it almost made me sick to watch how we reacted to their lack of energy in the first- we came out ready to play, we were pretty energized, but as soon as we caught wind of their apathy, we responded in kind. it's like our performance is clearly reliant upon the performance of our opponent- and that doesn't comfort me at all. the only thought that crossed my mind early in the game was what i had hoped some of the raptors (especially jalen) had considered as well: blow this team out. 

BLOW THEM OUT.

and yet we somehow found ourselves in an ugly affair that went down to the wire. yes, we won, but i'm not satisfied at all. like i said, that was the most disgusting basketball game i have seen in awhile. the raptors response to the kings' lack of passion was not acceptable. i thought that that kind of occasional disinterest had left town with vince carter- but i guess not.

if we had played the way they did tonight, they would have embarrassed us- they would have smoked us.

and they _did_ in november at arco. 

i guess we have a long way to go to become championship calibre, but that's no secret.

peace


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

now if they could only wake up on the road they would be a playoff team


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Another solid win at home. Man Bosh is developing nicely, i am getting truly excited about the bosh hoffa frontcourt. Did you guys see miller and hoffa bash eachother tonight,:laugh: :laugh: 
that was awesome:laugh: .

Is anyone else worried when bosh and hoffa leave the game and we have marshall and bonner as our frontcourt, i just think they really don't compliment eachother well as bonner is essentially a poor man's marshall. 

Anyway mo pete and Bosh seem to be our new dynamic duo, at least at home.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!


agree with alot of this mostly about Rose i dont know why Sam let them do that, Chuck and Leo also mentioned that

I would like to see Sam use Woods more then he is if not in the last few minuets of the half to give our bigs a few extra minutes to rest, but i am not going to lose sleep over it 

I agree that we have to deal Marshall, unfortunatly cause i like him as a player but he is getting old and like you said earlier Bonner plays exactly the same way but is younger and more accurate 

Mo played pretty well and right now Babs is looking pretty smart for getting him for 5 mill a season, if he were to stay consistant he could be a more defensive version of Redd

Every time i see Milt running a play I cringe


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr_B</b>!
> now if they could only wake up on the road they would be a playoff team


Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> 
> 
> Bosh was there. He watched with everyone else as Rafer and Jalen ran the same isolation play at least three consecutive times. I'm not sure why we were doing that. They were doubling Jalen the instant he touched the ball in that area. Jalen would kick back out to Rafer, who would wait for the extra defender to return to his assignment, then Rafer would return the ball to Jalen.
> ...


I definately agree that Bosh should have had more touches though.
The kid was hitting everything.
11/16 from the floor.
He should have gotten some more touches in the 2nd and 4th quarter especially. 

I am very excited about this kid's development. Since Carter's departure, players have started to realize that they need to give Bosh the ball, and his brilliant run of play lately has encouraged them to continue that trend.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Sup Sup...

Good Win By The Raptors Man.. Props To CB4 & MO Pete Once Again.

About Rafer Loops, I Don't Know Man, When He Plays Wit And1 He Gets Those Sick Loops.. I Dont Know What Happened Today! It's All Good.. Even Tho He Struggled From FG, He Had 10 Assist & 3 Steals....

Huffa.. Great Defence Man! You See, When Huffa Went Off. Brad Miller Started Scoring On Us, Cuz Marshall Was Guardin Him... Huffa Is Been A Really Good Pick-Up Man!

Honestly, I Think Mike Bibby Was The Only One From The Kings That Had Energy... The Rest Looked Dead For Some Reason. And CWebb? Damn He Had A Horrible Game! What Was Rick Thinkin? Wanted Brad Miller To Hit A 3 At The End? lOoOl.

Let's Keep This Going, I Hope This Is The Month When The Raptors Get Back To Winnin And Be The Team I Know, And The Team They Should Be. 

*Next Up: Bucks*


----------



## Numbed One (Jun 8, 2003)

Hoffa is the man. He is special for his mix of pure hulking mass of muscle, skills, athleticism and attitude.

I don't care if he'll never average 20 points. Hell, I wouldn't get too upset if he didn't average 15 (but he will off putbacks alone). He is EXACTLY what the Raptors have needed for too long. He is going to be a Raptor for a long time hopefully.

Good game all around, but it would have been a much better game if Mitchell hadn't played Marshall and Bonner together for so long in the 3rd/4th. Songaila and Miller manhandled them. The offensive free throw rebounds were embarrassing, to say the least. I did like that Mitchell put Hoffa in for a little bit of the 4th, it shows Sam is willing to learn and adapt.

IMO Woods should have seen the floor in the second half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

In relation to what I mentioned in a previous post...



> "There've been games this year when I haven't played in the fourth quarter," said Rose, who has grumbled a bit about coming off the bench. "I made up my mind that I was going to the hoop, and luckily I was able to contribute."


It's good to have players that are determined to score, especially from inside, but it can be a problem if you're out to "get yours" when there is someone else on the floor who is totally on fire but is being ignored.


And lol at this game picture...


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Hoffa is going to be just fine if he's out of foul trouble... maybewe will even see him in the top 10 of nba.com... althoug i hate the fact that they don't place Varejao there... He's one of the most fierce rebounds in this class... it goes like...
Okafor - Howard - Varejao! - Hoffa - Kristc something like that...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Q8i</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly, I Think Mike Bibby Was The Only One From The Kings That Had Energy... The Rest Looked Dead For Some Reason.


well they did play NY the night before


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ok livin in germany i really dont get to see alot of games which suks but from the box score over hoffa's starts i am gettin damn excited about this player 7 offensive boards damn straight this kid (well man) has actually startin to prove his worth at the 8 spot!!! is it too late for him to make the rookie team? 

bring on the bucks!!!!


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

After watching the team the last few games, i think it has become apparent how important it was to get Carter out of here, just to get Carter away from our younger guys

They are no longer looking to him for leadership, and his attitutude wont rub off on them anymore. With Bosh looking up to Carter, that could have really messed things up, and its obvious it had already happened with Mo

Getting anything back in return was a bonus


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Guys, it was a GREAT win. We earned it. I knew we were in trouble when we picked up 3 quick fouls in one possession to start the fourth Q. Refs went hard in SAC's direction that quarter and it allowed them to score almost every possession. 37 points in the final Q for SAC. Raps hung tough and won.

I agree with Speedy about Rafer. I didn't notice he had such a poor shooting night (2/13) until I saw the boxscore. He ran the team well again.

As for Rose I have to disagree. Rose was playing against the Kings second unit guys Martin and Evans. That matchup was big for us. When Christie, Peja, and CWebb came back in the Raps went back to Bosh who had the better matchup. Well, they tried to go there but botched a few plays. Still, we should have made sure Bosh got at least one or two touches in that stretch. We were lucky he stayed hot with that first J with 2:15 to go.

Donny is playing just horrible lately. We would have been better off with Woods taking those minutes last night. Donny needs to start moving his feet on D and laying his body on somebody to box out.

Bonner is just an average rebounder. He boxes out well but is not going to put up big rebound numbers himself. Making some bad passes recently but he has no fear of taking the big shot. Very clutch last night when we needed scores.

Raps had another bad 3pt shooting night but pull out the win. Nice to see we can still put up nice point totals without the 3 ball.

Great energy by the Raps. Great team effort out there. Let's keep it going.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

time to move Donny.


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Trade Yell and TOs 05 and the Denver 06 pick for Magloire

If they are rebuilding, that gives them Cap space and Picks

Magloire and Hoffa would be a great one/two for minutes and contrasting styles


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Magloire would be ok, but right now we need a sure 2nd scoring option... a SG or a SF that can score at least 18ppg... I like Alston at the point... Bosh is a star in the making and Vince there wasn't helping AT ALL...

Does anyone remember he almost actually said Hoffa was a "step back" for the Raps?


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

We need a backup point gaurd
nothing against Palacio, he has brought great energy and clutch driving to the net, but he couldnt run an offense if his life depended on it
Like so many times, Mitchell went with Palacio to run the point late in the game, and he almost blew it running so much time off the clock, its brutal

Move Palacio to the point and bring in another point gaurd for Marshall, someone like Arroyo from the Jazz would be great


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Arroyo is a locker room cancer... he would never accept to be backup...


----------



## pspot (Jul 14, 2004)

Really i never heard that, if he could bring what he did in the Olympics that would somthing any team could use, but i wouldnt want to f up the locker room for it so i guess then someone like that
and aggresive high energy PG, i remember early in the season during the first 6 game road trip we played a team who was playing with their 2nd or 3rd string pg because of injuries and they played great, but i cant remember who that was. I was thinking Seattle but im pretty sure it wasnt ridnour, it might have been Mcleod or Bell in Utah. Can you remember? thats who we could get


----------



## kmart9 (Oct 31, 2004)

Got home late after a ball game and only caught the 4th quarter. Im impressed by Araujo's effort, 14 rebounds on a tough team. How was his offensive game?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kmart9</b>!
> Got home late after a ball game and only caught the 4th quarter. Im impressed by Araujo's effort, 14 rebounds on a tough team. How was his offensive game?


Rushed, mostly.

Of the two shots he made, one was a put-back lay-in, the other a sixteen-foot banker that was picture-perfect. The rest were mostly missed around the net, with the exception of one eighteen-foot J that he clanked but he was wide-open so it's not a biggie. He easily could've made five or six of nine had he not been tentative. I think he was afraid of racking-up fouls.

He gave Brad Miller a real dogfight in the paint when they were in together. Araujo gets deeper post position than... well, nobody in the history of the franchise comes to mind right away, but he forces his way to the shadow of the net and stretches-out his big arms and defenders have trouble trying to front or contest him.

As mentioned previously Hoffa flew-in from nowhere at the beginning of the game and just missed a big one-handed put-back. That would've been sweet to see.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

Does anyone have this put back hightligh? I REALLY want to see it... ESPN didn't show it here


----------

